# .270 WSM



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Is the new Winchester .270 WSM capable of taking large game such as ELK and Moose?


----------



## winston88 (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey Jeep_guy_4x4,

I think the 270 WSM is the smallest you would want go with when it comes to Big Game such as Elk and Moose. Winchester makes two loads for Big Game. They make a Accubond 140 grain and a Fail Safe 140 grain. From the ballistics chart the Accubond is going to have more energy and speed. If you are looking for a accurate flat shooting caliber this is the one for you. I personally have one and love it. I also was lucky enough to draw my ND Mosse tag this year and I am going with the Accubond round. Hope this helps.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I shot my ND moose with a 270 WSM last fall. Two shots in the lung area, But elk are a lot harder to kill some times.


----------



## 3Bs (Jun 21, 2005)

You can hunt elk & moose with the .270 for sure. My buddy got a nice cow with a .270 at 150 yards a few years ago. If you can shoot it well, you should not have any problems with close shooting. When you get into the 250+ yard shooting at elk and moose... you may want something that carries energy out there.

Good Luck this fall,

Chad


----------

